# Transformers: War For Cybertron Clubhouse



## lemode (Jun 10, 2010)

This thread is for those of us who are interested in the upcoming PC, Xbox 360, PS3 game, Transformers; War For Cybertron. The game is being released on June 22, 2010.

If you want to be a member of the Clubhouse Shoot me a PM with your planned game name(s) and class choice. 

*NOTE* *
Now I know if the game is really good I will roll multiple classes. I plan on having a Scout, Scientist, and Soldier in that order (if I even can). Post your class decisions and names in that PM if you’re like me.


Story
Become the ultimate weapon, fight to the end. Experience the legendary battle between the Autobots and Deceptiocons before their exodus to Earth in the untold story of the civil war for their home planet, Cybertron. Two distinct and intertwined campaigns chronicle the Autobots’ heroism in the face of total annihilation and the Decepticons unquenchable thirst for power.

Gameplay
Transformers: War for Cybertron is a 3rd person high-action shooter that allows you to become the ultimate weapon. Play both campaigns in team-based online co-op, or go head-to-head with deep online multiplayer game modes. Wield an arsenal of Lethal, high-tech weaponry and change from robot to vehicle at any time as you battle through the living metallic world of Cybertron,

*Features*

*Two Distinct Campaigns one Epic Story *
•	Play both the Autobots and Decepticon campaigns
•	Battle as your favorite Transformers character in the 3rd person high action shooter

*3-Player Drop-In/Drop-Out Online Co-Op*
•	Team up with your friends and fight through epic campaigns together

*Wage War Online*
•	Deep multiplayer game modes thrust you into a global battle

*Change Form From Robot to Vehicle Any Time*
•	Instantly convert from robot to car, jet, tank, or truck mode and attack your enemies from any angle.


*Single Player Playable Characters*

*Autobots*















































*Decepticons*


----------



## lemode (Jun 10, 2010)

*Online Multiplayer*

*Customize your own Transformer*






*Classes*


















*Class Specific Customizable Killstreaks*


















*Game Modes*


























*Co-Op*



*EXCLUSIVE CHARACTERS*
Gamestop = Shockwave
Amazon = Demolisher
Best Buy = Jazz

_*Not sure if the exclusives are available for PC users...looks like they are console specific.*_

*Links*

*Official Website*
http://www.transformersgame.com/
*Online Multiplayer Gameplay *
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/multiplayer-overview-transformers-war/65224?type=flv


----------



## lemode (Jun 10, 2010)

Reserved


----------



## digibucc (Jun 10, 2010)

let me in fool  , pre-ordered from GS..
i'll look through the info here and PM you my choice(s)  ... probably scout/soldier
planned name is as always , digibucc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

is multiplayer squad based action or what?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 10, 2010)

we are hoping so .. there was a video floating.

there are multiple game modes. here is a description for one of them:



> Conquest, a team-based mode in which each squad controls various power nodes on the map to earn points to win.



it sounds like there are at least 3 or 4 modes, including deathmatch and team deathmatch. *edit: lol, lemode already has them listed in the bottom 5 or so graphics.*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 10, 2010)

Im soo gonna get this game when it comes out...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## lemode (Jun 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> is multiplayer squad based action or what?



This game is very team oriented.

Leader Class = Buffer
Soldier = DPS
Scientist = Range DPS (sniper like)
Scout = hit and run tactics


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks for making this.

anywho, add me ("Black Haru" like always)

as for class, scientist, soldier, or scout. won't know until I play though.


looks pretty good. I'm debating a pre-order, but Ill probly just run out and grab it day of release.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 10, 2010)

i almost always pre just because the nearest shop is 45+ mins each way....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> This game is very team oriented.
> 
> Leader Class = Buffer
> Soldier = DPS
> ...



so bad company 2 but robots??


----------



## digibucc (Jun 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so bad company 2 but robots??



they're transformers dude- not robots  lol
it's not like BC2s team orientation was unique and original ... so WoW but guns?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> they're transformers dude- not robots  lol
> it's not like BC2s team orientation was unique and original ... so WoW but guns?



oh no haha i am not bashing it saying they ripped it off. i was just making a comparison for gameplay. i like bc2 afterall!


----------



## digibucc (Jun 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh no haha i am not bashing it saying they ripped it off. i was just making a comparison for gameplay. i like bc2 afterall!



lol i know... i'm just bein a douche  work is boring so i make jokes ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> lol i know... i'm just bein a douche  work is boring so i make jokes ...



i know how that is... hrm, im on the fence with this game. when does it come out? is it dx 11?


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i almost always pre just because the nearest shop is 45+ mins each way....



nearest shop is 15 mins on foot lol (like 30 seconds by car)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 10, 2010)

According to wiki its using Unread engine 3, so only DX9/10


----------



## digibucc (Jun 10, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> According to wiki its using Unread engine 3, so only DX9/10



yeah i see some people in forums saying 11 is supported, but official/spec pages say 9.0c/10 so i'd go with fourstaff



Black Haru said:


> nearest shop is 15 mins on foot lol (like 30 seconds by car)



yeah you suck  jk ofc... i mean 45+min drive one way.  I just order everything offline.  I get digital whenever possible - but this i couldn't find so I went with GS for the extra.

*June 22nd release date* i know lemode had it up top - but rather than refer back up i just answered....


----------



## lemode (Jun 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> *June 22nd release date*



lol i posted its release date top line of the first post.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

hrm looks like i have a week and a half to decide. i do like transformers...


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2010)

Transformers was my life when I was like 8 years old. I'll definitely pick this game up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Transformers was my life when I was like 8 years old. I'll definitely pick this game up.



well if erocker's getting than i'm getting it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)

I got to watch some more video's, we will see, but I have a feeling I might wait till after launch to make a real decision on this.


----------



## lemode (Jun 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got to watch some more video's, we will see, but I have a feeling I might wait till after launch to make a real decision on this.



i don't blame you. i am not expecting much since every single Transformers game that has been released has been a POS. but since i am not willing to pay $59.99 for it on cosoles...i am willing to risk the $39.99. i think it will be worth about that much money.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> i don't blame you. i am not expecting much since every single Transformers game that has been released has been a POS. but since i am not willing to pay $59.99 for it on cosoles...i am willing to risk the $39.99. i think it will be worth about that much money.



Yeah, $39.99 isn't a bad price at all, I just want to see how real gameplay looks rather than what the studio lets out. Also I'm not a big fan of the setting, I like the movies, but they move too fast, I like the gritty slow moving mechs. But I'll be keeping my eye on it, if it gets decent reviews then I'll prob pick it up.


----------



## lemode (Jun 11, 2010)

So the demo is on Xbox live right now...you get team death match and conquest. it's 5 on 5 and matchmaking (obviously). you get 3 slots per class to make whatever kind of build you want. that's kind of awesome.

i've only played 3 matches but i've enjoyed myself. i'm buying it for sure.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2010)

it's too bad that you couldn't get 5 transformers together and have them merge into a giant one


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 11, 2010)

This going to be just like Unreal tournament 3 but with Transformers! 

Gonna buy it as soon as it comes out!


----------



## lemode (Jun 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it's too bad that you couldn't get 5 transformers together and have them merge into a giant one



would make awesome DLC later....but High Moon isn't a company i expect DLC from.

Scout is definately my class so far. Nven though soldiers have good dmg...scout is stealthy. You can sniper from stealth...it's not 1 hit 1 kill either...2-3 follow up shots and they die. I'm having a lot of fun.

in the XBL demo you can only pick scout or soldier....just thought i'd point that out as well.


----------



## burtram (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll definitely be picking this up for either PS3 or PC. Probably not at launch though, but it is up at the top of my hit list.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 11, 2010)

i want to see the demo first, because transformer games before really suck, and i don't want to waste my money on it


----------



## lemode (Jun 11, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> i want to see the demo first, because transformer games before really suck, and i don't want to waste my money on it



multiplayer demo is on xbox live...i like the game and i shared your pessimism.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> multiplayer demo is on xbox live...i like the game and i shared your pessimism.



ill have to take a look this weekend. 

do we know how the community will be for multilayer yet? (in-game VOIP and friends list... maybe clan system?)


----------



## lemode (Jun 11, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> ill have to take a look this weekend.
> 
> do we know how the community will be for multilayer yet? (in-game VOIP and friends list... maybe clan system?)



I expect the xbox & ps3 network to be larger than the PC. There is VOIP. Friends list on XBL is your xbox live friends list. I can tell you that you have 3 slots per class. Each slot can have a different name if you wish. In the demo...no clan tags will have to wait till full release to see if they implement a system…otherwise you should be able to add a [TPU] tag before each of your Transformers names *EDIT* if you have a [TPU] tag in front of your name in brackets you only have  5 more letters to use including a space. Naming convention is limited to 10 characters. It looks like they are going for a sort of prestige mode in retail too. Once you hit max you can do Prime mode…kind of neat. Mplayer is super fun and worth $39 imo.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> multiplayer demo is on xbox live...i like the game and i shared your pessimism.



so the game its x-box only? and no pc port?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 11, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> so the game its x-box only? and no pc port?



where did you get that from? he said there is an xbl demo.

it is to be on PC, PS3 , and Xbox


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2010)

*raises hand*

i want this game. now.


----------



## lemode (Jun 11, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> so the game its x-box only? and no pc port?



first post top line clearly states that its coming out for the xbox 360, ps3 and pc....demo is only available on the 360 atm...


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> first post top line clearly states that its coming out for the xbox 360, ps3 and pc....demo is only available on the 360 atm...



that makes me so sad. why can't games have PC demos any more?

ah well. Ill just swipe someones xbox for a weekend I guess.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 11, 2010)

im getting it because erocker will make me get it.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> where did you get that from? he said there is an xbl demo.
> 
> it is to be on PC, PS3 , and Xbox



wtf, they have a demo on console and not PC ,

I'm really sad, what the hell happen to our PC game community, thats it I wont buy it if they don't have the demo on PC. I hate console


----------



## lemode (Jun 13, 2010)

I think the fact that it’s a Transformers title makes people apprehensive about playing it. For an Xbox Live multiplayer demo, I’ve never seen a population during peek hours below 10,000 players. Kind of has me worried. By default the PC community will be small to begin with. Not so sure the multiplayer community will be there for us PC users


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 13, 2010)

Add me to the list  I really hope this game doesn't turn out to be a crapper.

As far as a favorite class will probably go, most of you probably saw my post in the other thread.


----------



## lemode (Jun 13, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Add me to the list  I really hope this game doesn't turn out to be a crapper.
> 
> As far as a favorite class will probably go, most of you probably saw my post in the other thread.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/jetfire1c.jpg



Woot g1 jetfire 

In the XBL demo Scientists aren't playable...only Scout and Soldier...Scout is my favorite of the 2…it suits my play style.

Scientists are bound to a jet in vehicle mode. I really want to test all classes before I buy the game but that’s not how it will work unfortunately.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2010)

here was my favorite transformer when i was 9


----------



## lemode (Jun 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> here was my favorite transformer when i was 9
> 
> http://greenmoco.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/perceptor.jpg



Perceptor was? 

Shockwave has always been my favorite.

All the Seekers, Soundwave, and any police vehicle all tie for second fave.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> Perceptor was?
> 
> Shockwave has always been my favorite.
> 
> All the Seekers, Soundwave, and any police vehicle all tie for second fave.



yea man! not only was he smart and able to analyze data to help optimus but he also could turn into a cannon and blow some mu-fu#&as away! 

second fav was this guy! lol!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNEqXztLG_E&feature=player_embedded


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2010)

Starscream was the robot equivilent of Cobra Commander. Annoying and awesome!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Starscream was the robot equivilent of Cobra Commander. Annoying and awesome!



pretty sure same voice over guy


----------



## lemode (Jun 14, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea man! not only was he smart and able to analyze data to help optimus but he also could turn into a cannon and blow some mu-fu#&as away!
> 
> second fav was this guy! lol!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNEqXztLG_E&feature=player_embedded



there are a bunch of knock of devastators being sold in that same box...looks almost identical as the 80's version and has twice the lead!



erocker said:


> Starscream was the robot equivilent of Cobra Commander. Annoying and awesome!





Easy Rhino said:


> pretty sure same voice over guy



Christopher Collins did the voice for both Starscream and Cobra Commander. Collins had the best annoying voice in the business!



EastCoasthandle said:


> That was the most sought after toy of it's time.  I should know, I had to settle for ramjet after looking for it in all the KayBee Toys, Toy-R-Us and a few others.



i didn't get my hands on a sealed jetfire till i was 28 years old haha.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2010)

Im a sack i still watch and love G1, i have teh box sets!

Well at least as far as story and design of the bots go since its a prequel they can add new bots without changing the original storyline and they can pretty much go within reason any direction for storyline.

Gameplay might be shit though but guys who have the demo can let us know.

My favourites are Soundwave, Ultra Magnus, Kup and Metroplex. Devastator was awesome in the earlier seasons but later on Tripticon replaced him.

This guy is ultimate though over 2 foot tall apparently!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeCzq6RMV1s&feature=related


----------



## lemode (Jun 14, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Im a sack i still watch and love G1, i have teh box sets!
> 
> Well at least as far as story and design of the bots go since its a prequel they can add new bots without changing the original storyline and they can pretty much go within reason any direction for storyline.
> 
> ...




I’ve posted that I like the multiplayer demo so far. It's basically Unreal Tourney with Transformers. Transformation animations are seamless. The two classes you can play have their pluses and minuses. I prefer scout as you can cloak and hide and snipe. And take the soldiers out fairly easy. Soldier does a lot of DPS with his whirling attack. May get ‘balanced’ eventually.

I’ve collected these toys since the 80’s still do 

EDIT...Fortress Maximus is about 2.35 feet tall. Such a substantial toy…they wouldn’t make anything like that ever again. It’s so sad that my kids won’t get to play with the awesome choke(able) parts that my parents let me play with when I was a kid.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2010)

i've got a box put away in storage with tons of the G1 toys 

i even have scorponox, in his giant toy form.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 18, 2010)

Ive got this waiting for me when i get home (360).....man this day is dragging lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2010)

lemode said:


> I’ve posted that I like the multiplayer demo so far. It's basically Unreal Tourney with Transformers. Transformation animations are seamless. The two classes you can play have their pluses and minuses. I prefer scout as you can cloak and hide and snipe. And take the soldiers out fairly easy. Soldier does a lot of DPS with his whirling attack. May get ‘balanced’ eventually.
> 
> I’ve collected these toys since the 80’s still do
> 
> EDIT...Fortress Maximus is about 2.35 feet tall. Such a substantial toy…they wouldn’t make anything like that ever again. It’s so sad that my kids won’t get to play with the awesome choke(able) parts that my parents let me play with when I was a kid.



you had fortress maximus??? you must have been rich!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c6qIgMbRvc


----------



## lemode (Jun 18, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you had fortress maximus??? you must have been rich!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c6qIgMbRvc



yeah it was the first and only time my parents ever bought a toy that was priced at $99. myself and my brother destroyed it within a year and my parents threw it out. I didnt reacquire it till 2004...found someone who still had the Styrofoam & box and all the pieces in very mint quality.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2010)

My brother got the GI Joe aircraft carrier. That damn thing was around 7 feet long. Now that was a big toy.

The U.S.S. Flagg:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5I1i2pYRfE

Fortress Maximus could sink the sh*t out of it though. lol.


----------



## lemode (Jun 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> My brother got the GI Joe aircraft carrier. That damn thing was around 7 feet long. Now that was a big toy.
> 
> The U.S.S. Flagg:
> 
> ...



I wanted the U.S.S Flagg but it was all hollow all put together. Not nearly as substantial as Fortress Maximus though.I do remember trying to surf on a U.S.S Flagg at a friends pool when I was like 9 haha. Fail.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 19, 2010)

i never got those expensive toys. in fact, i got gobots 

edit: so i lied. i just remembered i did get this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyD8sK7j4cc

and it blew my load every day for 2 years.


----------



## lemode (Jun 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i never got those expensive toys. in fact, i got gobots
> 
> edit: so i lied. i just remembered i did get this
> 
> ...



ROFL blew your load

Cobra Raven was f**king awesome...my d*ckhead brother got it and would never let me play with it! i wish Hasbro would have made that for their 25th Anniversary line.


----------



## TVman (Jun 19, 2010)

game isnt even out yet and you guys have already made a clubhouse


----------



## lemode (Jun 19, 2010)

TVman said:


> game isnt even out yet and you guys have already made a clubhouse



was actually made the same day that the demo released for the xbox 360 so go troll elsewhere.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> was actually made the same day that the demo released for the xbox 360 so go troll elsewhere.



Im now firing up the real thing, I will report back soon


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 19, 2010)

TVman said:


> game isnt even out yet and you guys have already made a clubhouse



So what, the BC2 clubhouse was up before the PC beta was even out. Clubhouses are a good place to BS and get to know the people you will be playing with. I been here for a while, but I honestly didn't really "know" any of these guys till the BC2 clubhouse came along and I got to talk to them about the game and other things of interest. Thats the nice hting about club houses, is they can stray off the beaten path a bit, no post counts here, so on topic isn't always the necessity. Much more fun to know the people you play with.


----------



## lemode (Jun 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So what, the BC2 clubhouse was up before the PC beta was even out. Clubhouses are a good place to BS and get to know the people you will be playing with. I been here for a while, but I honestly didn't really "know" any of these guys till the BC2 clubhouse came along and I got to talk to them about the game and other things of interest. Thats the nice hting about club houses, is they can stray off the beaten path a bit, no post counts here, so on topic isn't always the necessity. Much more fun to know the people you play with.



To further elaborate on what kurgan is dead on about…

Sometimes these types of clubhouses bring games to peoples attention. Some people who don’t regularly look in the game section might not know something is coming out. A few people haven’t even had this game on their radar…now they do. That’s another aspect…to gather interest in an upcoming title as well.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 21, 2010)

looking forward to picking this up tomorrow. will probly jump right into multiplayer, singleplayer games aren't usually my thing.


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone know where to pick up a digital download version?


----------



## lemode (Jun 21, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> looking forward to picking this up tomorrow. will probly jump right into multiplayer, singleplayer games aren't usually my thing.



when you get to name your; leader, scientist, scout, and soldier if you have 1 of each let me know their names...i'm going to compile lists of classes/TPU members. So PM me what you think you will play the most...and their names.


----------



## lemode (Jun 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> Anyone know where to pick up a digital download version?



i don't see any online store that has it available for digital dl...


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2010)

Lemode contacted me and it is available on Steam.   I'm super duper excited but stuck at work, anyone play it yet?!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 23, 2010)

Downloading now.  
Hopefully it's not a pooper.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 23, 2010)

woot got it from steam


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been playing through the single player, it's pretty good. I've been glued to it.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Any screen shots?  Better yet another sneek peek video?


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 23, 2010)

The visuals are somewhat simple and purposely gritty.  It's very easy on the hardware.  I'm on the first level of the single player campaign, and as of yet, it hasn't been necessary to transform.  Hopefully there will be some advantages to vehicle mode in later levels, instead of playing the whole time in robot mode.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 23, 2010)

Can anyone post some screenies in-game. I'll be getting this game in about a week. So just want to be pumped up


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2010)

1 minute clip of multiplayer. Give it a few minutes for the quality to improve.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BGYgyAC7s4


----------



## lemode (Jun 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> 1 minute clip of multiplayer. Give it a few minutes for the quality to improve.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BGYgyAC7s4



what do you think of the multiplayer?

i figured soldiers would be played by a lot of people. i love the scientist and scout. i will most likely work on lvling a soldier last.

oh and leader is a lot more fun than i thought it would be...i like their dmg output


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm still getting used to it, but am enjoying it a lot. I'm playing each class equally and my favorite so far is scientist even though it's pretty easy to get killed. I just finished the Decepticon portion of the single player and thought it was excellent!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2010)

I should buy the PC version, it's not the same as the Cybertron Adventures Wii version. 

Wii version is more like House of the dead and Lethal Enforcers(Point and shoot) with a Spy Hunter(Shoot guns and missiles while transformed) twist during mid level where the game forces you to transform.

Even the Wii version is addicting.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

wii version is a shooter eh? intersting


----------



## lemode (Jun 26, 2010)

Bleh have not played with or haven't been contacted by any TPU members who are playing this game!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 26, 2010)

lemode said:


> Bleh have not played with or haven't been contacted by any TPU members who are playing this game!



i am going to skip this one, or wait until it drops in price. erocker plays though. if you dont have his steam name you can PM him.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 27, 2010)

I have just been playing single player.  I'm hoping the Multi is a boat load of fun.  I NEED some leveling up action.


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 27, 2010)

Im still thinking on this one. Been looking at it for a while now. Decisions Decisions!

Edit: ah hell bought it. DL'ing now.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 27, 2010)

lemode said:


> Bleh have not played with or haven't been contacted by any TPU members who are playing this game!



bahaha. sorry. bought this, half life, and dirt 2 practically at the same time. only have a few hours in. Ill try to get some clocked in this week.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 27, 2010)

After playing the PC version of the game I must say it gameplay is ALOT like Gears Of War in single player mode.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 6, 2010)

I just started the single player campaign of this.  It's a lot of fun.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just finished both campaigns. And i gotta say the game was brilliant. The ending was hinting of a second game. Lets just hope it happens


----------



## lemode (Jul 6, 2010)

i liked both sp games. i am playing multiplayer casually as well. this game is by far the best trannyformers game i've played.


----------

